# Mablethorpe anyone?



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone fancy joining us at Mablethorpe, Haven site Golden Sands 20th March to 27th its £49 for 7 nights grass pitch with electric and all entertainment passes included. If your coming please post on here

https://www.haven.com/

Jacquie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it £15 for 14 nights


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No Kev 14 nights would be £98 its £7 a night


Jacquie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you may have missed my point Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No just sorting your maths out lol

I know its not every ones cup of tea but for the camping its a reasonable price and the area is nice as its across the road from the beach and only a mile walk into town

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Also there is a pub on site, a shop, swimming pool, launderette, chippy, toilets, showers, even a bath, plenty of walks for dogs and not many kids there this time of year.

The site is not near to the main complex so its not noisy.

What more can you want for £7 a night???? 

Some folks a blooming hard to please lol

Jac


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think if you have young kids it'd be fine,but older ones want more maybe, it's hayday is long gone like most seaside towns, it's not the 60s anymore.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

That's the point Kev its more suitable to the pensioners like us, well we are don't know about you lol at this time of year

There is actually a fun fair on site also a bit of fun fair in town with several arcades if you must cart kids with you and the night life isn't too bad if that's what you want, me i'm quite happy to be in bed by 11pm.


Jac


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh no, we don't do kids, and we're in bed by nine usually, just got under the duvet.


----------

